
Show HN: TwLng 2.0 - Schedule and manage Twitter content that is 140 characters - twlng
http://www.twlng.com/
======
twlng
TwLng was originally designed to enable long Twitter content to be created and
shared.

We've now updated this to enable: \- Save drafts \- Schedule content
publishing using a calendar view \- Add content to one of five queues \- Add
content to one of five 'circles' \- Generate content from an RSS feed \-
Generate content from Google News keywords

